# Which to buy Stihl MS 311 or MS 391?



## halftaken

I'd like to get some input from the forum on these two saws. I have been struggling with making a decision between these two. First off new member, joined as I could readily see a lot of good advice contained herein.

I would be using this saw for clearing 8-9 acres of assorted growth and then for homeowner fire wood there after. I wanted to get a 20" bar as I'm 6' 6" and thought the extra length (could go to a 24") would help the fatigue factor after felling a large number of trees with limbing.

Cost wise I can get a new 391 for the same as a 311, your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

We're having really good luck with these saw so far, guys like them alot better than the old MS310, 390. They're 489$ for the MS311, and 529$ for the MS391 and being you height, get the MS391, at 64cc's it should have enough grunt to pull a 24" bar once in a while. To put thing in perspective, the MS391 is 6cc's less than the MS441, and 330$ less expensive.


----------



## Roanoker494

halftaken said:


> Cost wise I can get a new 391 for the same as a 311, your thoughts?



If they are the same cost to you, go for the largest CC. There is no substitution for cubic inches, more of a automotive saying but it still applies.


----------



## banshee67

halftaken said:


> Cost wise I can get a new 391 for the same as a 311, your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks



i think you answered your own question!:chainsawguy:


----------



## halftaken

*Stihl MS 311 vs MS 391*

Thought the same initially but went to the dealer for the second time and he said $ for $ he would pick the 311 over the 391 even at same price. I engaged him further and his perspective was weight wise both the same but he thought the 391 would lead to operator fatigue for extended use and would go with a higher end 362 for more power. His tear downs for someone (unlike) myself using the saw much more extensively led to that conclusion. That may be factual i.e. someone who bought a 391 should have bought a 362 for heavier usage. Well...... that's all fine and good but the higher price and considering my planned usage muddied the waters. But just maybe,......perhaps some one who bought a 311 should have bought a 391? go figure, on and on it goes.


----------



## shelbythedog

I am 6'2" tall and in my experience working on the ground with a chainsaw a 20" bar keeps me hunched over just right to really aggrivate my lower back, but a 24" bar allows me to stand up straight and just barely touch the nose of the bar to the ground. Switching to the 24" bar for firewood cutting was the best thing I have done in a long time. IMHO grab the MS391, it weighs the same as the MS311 and has a little more power.


----------



## Arrowhead

A 20" bar imo is the largest for a 311. A 24" bar imo is the largest for a 391. Both are good saws, not a pro built saw, but still a good saw that will last you many years. I would go with the 391.


----------



## shelbythedog

Sorry to double post, but this logic seems flawed:



halftaken said:


> I engaged him further and his perspective was weight wise both the same but he thought the 391 would lead to operator fatigue for extended use and would go with a higher end 362 for more power.



So the break his statement down, he recommends a saw with more power to reduce fatigue, but somehow the 311 is a superior choice? 

Also, I refrained in my previous post mentioning the MS362, but since the OP brought it up I'll gladly add that a pro level saw will give you more power with reduced weight, not to mention it is rated by Stihl to run a longer bar. Plus, if you ever need to sell it a pro level saw will command a much greater price on the used market than a mid level saw like the 311 or 391 would.


----------



## SawTroll

Surely the 362 would be a better choise, lighter and better built - but that has nothing to do with 391 vs. 311.

The 391 really has too little power for the rather heavy weight, and the 311 just is worse in that respect. If the weight matters to you is another issue, but mostly it does.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r

391


----------



## amaikayu

*391 ?*

wrong..get a husqvarna 272xp instead.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

SawTroll said:


> Surely the 362 would be a better choise, lighter and better built - but that has nothing to do with 391 vs. 311.
> 
> The 391 really has too little power for the rather heavy weight, and the 311 just is worse in that respect. If the weight matters to you is another issue, but mostly it does.....



But for the rest of us price is an issue also 311 489$, 391 529$ and 362 679$


----------



## homelitejim

My 52cc stihl 032 has been cutting firewood for nearly 30 years with a 20 in bar. To have a chance to buy a new 311 or 391 would be a good step up in performance but as luck would have it I had a 441 fall into my lap. My best advice would be to take your $550 and buy a slightly used 440 and never look back, you will thank me for making your firewood cutting more enjoyable.


----------



## climber96

for the money i would get a 362 more power than the 391 and a little bit lighter either way get a stihl:chainsawguy:


----------



## homelitejim

Stihl ms 311 59 cc, 4.2 bhp, 14.1 lbs
Stihl ms 391 64.1 cc, 4.4 bhp, 14.1 lbs
Stihl ms 362 59 cc, 4.6 bhp, 13 lbs
Stihl ms 441 70.7 cc, 5.5 bhp, 14.6lbs

As you can see the 311 and the 362 have the same cc but the 362 has more hp than the 391 and is a pound lighter than either the 311 or 391. The 362 has a big problem compared to the 311-391 and that is price. Is the extra hp and lighter weight worth the extra $. Like I said before buy a slightly used ms 440-441 and never look back.


----------



## SawTroll

homelitejim said:


> Stihl ms 311 59 cc, 4.2 bhp, 14.1 lbs
> Stihl ms 391 64.1 cc, 4.4 bhp, 14.1 lbs
> Stihl ms 362 59 cc, 4.6 bhp, 13 lbs
> Stihl ms 441 70.7 cc, 5.5 bhp, 14.6lbs
> 
> As you can see the 311 and the 362 have the same cc but the 362 has more hp than the 391 and is a pound lighter than either the 311 or 391. The 362 has a big problem compared to the 311-391 and that is price. Is the extra hp and lighter weight worth the extra $. Like I said before buy a slightly used ms 440-441 and never look back.



For comparison;

Husky 560xp 60cc, 4.7 bhp, 11.9 lbs.


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> For comparison;
> 
> Husky 560xp 60cc, 4.7 bhp, 11.9 lbs.



Naaaaaaaaaaaa he was asking about a Stihl, he probably has no desire for a Husky, I know alot of folks like that,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

What does that 560xp cost?


----------



## THALL10326

halftaken said:


> Thought the same initially but went to the dealer for the second time and he said $ for $ he would pick the 311 over the 391 even at same price. I engaged him further and his perspective was weight wise both the same but he thought the 391 would lead to operator fatigue for extended use and would go with a higher end 362 for more power. His tear downs for someone (unlike) myself using the saw much more extensively led to that conclusion. That may be factual i.e. someone who bought a 391 should have bought a 362 for heavier usage. Well...... that's all fine and good but the higher price and considering my planned usage muddied the waters. But just maybe,......perhaps some one who bought a 311 should have bought a 391? go figure, on and on it goes.



That dealer is just trying to bump you into a 362 over the 391. Far as his fatigue theroy he rattling off BS trying to get you into that 362. If your really interested in just the 311 or the 391 and can afford either one get the 391. They are basicly the exact same saws with the 391 having more power. The power is why it cost more, other than they are the same. Power wise the 391 is nipping right the the heals of the 362. Another factor between the 311 and the 391 is how much bar they can handle. The 391 will run a 24inch with no problem where as the 311 will really be showing its less power with a 24incher..


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

THALL10326 said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaa he was asking about a Stihl, he probably has no desire for a Husky, I know alot of folks like that,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What does that 560xp cost?



It will cost about the same as a MS362, mid to high 600's.

Everyone who has bought a 311, 391 or 362 so far has bee pleased. The benefits outweigh (literally) any issues of the saws being a little porky. Their smooth, powerful, torquey and have excellent antivibration, fuel economy, and their priced reasonable too.


----------



## THALL10326

DavesMower&Saw said:


> It will cost about the same as a MS362, mid to high 600's.
> 
> Everyone who has bought a 311, 391 or 362 so far has bee pleased. The benefits outweigh (literally) any issues of the saws being a little porky. Their smooth, powerful, torquey and have excellent antivibration, fuel economy, and their priced reasonable too.



Same here. Sold many 362's, none have come back for anything. The owners have come back telling me they love it. The 311's and 391's samething, no comebacks and they're happy with them. 

Ole Troll slipping that 560 in the mix is kinda funny, where can you buy one, ohhhhhhhhhhh thats right, somebody is dragging their feet,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaa he was asking about a Stihl, he probably has no desire for a Husky, I know alot of folks like that,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ....



That is his/your problem! :biggrinbounce2:

I like to look for the best option in each class of saws, regardless of brand!


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> That is his/your problem! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I like to look for the best option in each class of saws, regardless of brand!



No thats your problem, all you do is look. Try firing up the saws and running them and then you will really know what your talking about, can't do that looking at paper can ya,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I must give you credit though, you are pre #### ta ble,LOLOL


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

SawTroll said:


> That is his/your problem! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I like to look for the * LIGHTEST* option in each class of saws, regardless of *QUALITY*!



There Troll fixed you last post


----------



## SawTroll

DavesMower&Saw said:


> There Troll fixed you last post



You got that wrong, but all in good fun! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## indiansprings

Hell, just by the 391, for what your going to do it will last forever. I've 310 and 390's that have had the pizz run out of them for along time, beat to death and they are still cutting just fine. Hell of alot better saw than the big box store Husky's. My dealer swears people are having nothing but a good expierence with the 311 and 391's. If you decide your going to use a saw more the 362 is the way to go, but unless your going to use it enough to justify the pro saw theres really no point. Don't get hung up on the weight issue, at the end of the day prolly not going to notice much of a difference.
The 391 should handle a 24" bar just fine. Personally I would buy a 18" bar and a 25" bar and cover all the bases.


----------



## 2000ssm6

SawTroll said:


> For comparison;
> 
> Husky 560xp 60cc, 4.7 bhp, 11.9 lbs.





For the OP, I'd go for the 391. Same weight as the 311 but more power.


----------



## halftaken

*Decisions, decisions on $500.00 budget*

Thank you all for your input on the saw pros and cons. It is without a doubt every model up from the 311 to the 391 to the 361/362 and 440/441 will result in less weight for the latter units along with more power. The problem is the price creeping up as well. I had considered a quality used saw to keep the cost down but when your spending around $500.00 for a saw how can one be comfortable with a used saw purchase short of compression tests or actually "looking under the hood" more? Outward appearance would be a gauge to some extent but not always, due to the operators past care.

I certainly would entertain a used low hour unit 361/362 or as was highly touted the 440/441 but the old adage "buyer beware" seems to be highly applicable especially to used chainsaws.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Eccentric

Then there's the Dolmar/Makita 6401.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hunnry

Is there a video of the Stihl ms 311 or ms 391 comparison?


DavesMower&Saw said:


> It will cost about the same as a MS362, mid to high 600's.
> 
> Everyone who has bought a 311, 391 or 362 so far has bee pleased. The benefits outweigh (literally) any issues of the saws being a little porky. Their smooth, powerful, torquey and have excellent antivibration, fuel economy, and their priced reasonable too.


Is there a video of the Stihl ms 311 or ms 391 comparison?


----------



## John Lyngdal

I'm guessing that you revived this old discussion because you're considering a similar purchase. 
Been there... Done that... and wouldn't recommend this path to another.
I don't know where you are in Canada, which might impact your choices. 
There are great deals to be had on used pro grade saws and tried and true classic saws out there.
A compression gauge and some tools will help you to select a good used saw.


----------



## Hunnry

John Lyngdal said:


> I'm guessing that you revived this old discussion because you're considering a similar purchase.
> Been there... Done that... and wouldn't recommend this path to another.
> I don't know where you are in Canada, which might impact your choices.
> There are great deals to be had on used pro grade saws and tried and true classic saws out there.
> A compression gauge and some tools will help you to select a good used saw.


Thank you for your answer.


----------

